# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] The new V1-V10 Grind in Craglorn

## anamun

Grab a PuG of 12 other randoms, and make a pattern between 3-4 Burial Site Events. Should be able to do one event per 7-10 minutes and each drops a chest. I got about 6 epic items from the chests in an hour.

ESO Veteran Grinding - Craglorn - YouTube

----------


## hfmls

add me please, tried this and it is always empty!! not overcrowded! really good!

user: Mudaisti

----------


## zormex

Can't watch this video in my country. (Germany)

----------


## danimal125

You didn't state where the location or show where it was in the video or here.

----------


## anamun

> You didn't state where the location or show where it was in the video or here.


I did actually. The title of this thread states that this is in Craglorn, In my original post, I explain that I am farming burial sites. So.. again.. the location is Craglorn, and what you are farming, are burial sites. They are all over Craglorn and are easy to find via the "Icon" shown on your map. You simply go to one with a group, start the event, kill the mobs and boss, and then move on to another burial site. 

Please, let me know if this needs to be even more clear.

----------


## danimal125

> I did actually. The title of this thread states that this is in Craglorn, In my original post, I explain that I am farming burial sites. So.. again.. the location is Craglorn, and what you are farming, are burial sites. They are all over Craglorn and are easy to find via the "Icon" shown on your map. You simply go to one with a group, start the event, kill the mobs and boss, and then move on to another burial site. 
> 
> Please, let me know if this needs to be even more clear.


No no. Not for my sake, but for others. I know where they're located, but some people just like seeing a pic of the exact locations. I was just making a suggestion.

----------


## anamun

> No no. Not for my sake, but for others. I know where they're located, but some people just like seeing a pic of the exact locations. I was just making a suggestion.


Here is a map of Craglorn that shows what the icon for Burial Sites look like and where they are located.

----------


## anamun

> Can't watch this video in my country. (Germany)


I posted it to Vimeo as well. Not sure if that helps?

https://vimeo.com/96652948

----------


## zormex

Yes thanks. I figured out a way to unblock it on youtube. Its better farming spot than anomalies.

Edit: A little trick for all of you: If I didn't join any group i got xp every time they kill the boss even when they do more dmg than me. (I am a dps)

----------


## cereal_keller

What's the approximate XP per hour like here? If it worth grinding here for XP or mainly for drops?

Also what's the minimum level you should be going here, is it VR10 or can you go here at VR1, 2, 3 and not have too much trouble around as long as you're in a group?

----------


## zormex

I started there with VR6 but if you are VR8 you get more xp so I would go there with VR8.
22k per kill with VR6-7
37k per kill with VR8+

1 Kill is ~1% and this Spot has 3-4 boss mobs spawning.

I did not stop the time but with a good group I managed to get from VR8 to VR9 in ~2,5 hours.

ps: If you are looking for drops, better farm anomalies.

----------


## charlesepp

you can getting online apps to knowing about stock market to invest financial money.

----------


## Lorenzo82

gonna try this soon

----------

